# Dog for rent



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not really, but had a outfitter friend call and ask if I would be interested in running the dogs for a client. After one of his dogs unexpectedly passed away, and a second dog is just getting to far up in years to be counted on, he is down to 2 pointers now.
I asked my dogs, and they did the vizsla leap and spin. So I took that as a yes. 
Looks like Christmas Eve morning will be a work (fun) day.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - NICE - remember 2 give the if you shoot over my V saftey talk - 2 the client - you always carry a HIGH gun - shoot no low birds ETC !!!!!!! I know 2 many guides that have pups that have been shot !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have been around this outfitter for many years, even went to school with his wife. If anything were to ever go bad on a hunt, it would not be because of his lack of having a safety meetings before each and every hunt. Or even correcting someone during the hunt. 
While I work the dogs, he will still be walking next to the clients and have a extra set of eyes on them. While its not foolproof, this has worked so far in keeping the dogs safe.

I to know of dogs getting accidently shot in the field. I've seen it happen once, and it was heartbreaking. Not something you ever forget, even though it was not my dog, and I was not the shooter.


----------



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

Enjoy your time in the field. I'll be doing the same thing on New Year's Eve.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Were home safe and sound. The clients were nice, and more importantly safe hunters, along with good shots. One of them said they had seen vizslas before, but had never seen ones that hunt. We let the pointers run and do the pointing, then released the lab to flush birds that were in thick briars.
Great day in the field, and Cash made a hundred dollar tip.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - FANTASTIC - or as PIKE would say - there is NO rest 4 the WICKED !!!!! thats' why he runs LOL - Sat - 2 fun trials - oldest son & his 3 children 2 watch - like PIKE & all the Vs' that have been in in my life ! the GIFT that just keeps on GIVING !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds like a great day for you and your dog. Nice work.


----------



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

Just got back from guiding with the dogs. Nittany and Blitz did well finding 10 birds but the hunters could use some work. They shot 2 birds on the day and missed the rest. At least the dogs made some money for another hunt!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've seen Cash lay down better field work than he did today. He did great on holding point, and retrieves, just didn't have the gusto on covering the field. I had him at the vets on Tuesday, because I could tell he had the start of a yeast toenail infection. Not sure if that was the cause, or if he just had a off day. Put a second dog in the field with him to cover more ground, and take some of the pressure off him.
Even though it was a canned Pheasant hunt, the clients got 3 bonus wild quail. They could have had more if the shooting had been a little better. I think they weren't expecting it to be a covey rise.


----------

